# New to the Cafe...Dazed & Confused



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Ahem.. Your hopes are so high sometimes Liam that they freeze for the thiness of the environs.. If you are trying to "pick-up" someone online, and then revert to publicly stating that following the attempt, then who is it that you should be disappointed with? Hmm? Be honest. I know you may have difficulty acknowledging it through the haze of your own awesomeness, but do let it free..
> 
> Thats right, you disappoint your own awesomeness. But, no worries. We all slip up eventually. Well, some of us unintentionally do so.:laughing:


Obviously, you also need to learn the internet lingo. Did you see the YHBT? You want to know what that means? You Have Been Tricked.  It can also mean You Have Been Trolled.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Warriorqueen said:


> :wink:
> My mama has always said I'm 'Smart as a Whip'


"Silly rabbit tricks are for kids." What's the first thought that pops into your head when you read that phrase.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, right. Keep running from your fail. :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Yeah, right. Keep running from your fail. :tongue:


You're running faster then me, because you know if I pass you all the fail will be pulled to you. Gotta love that Gravitational Fail Pull you have around you. 

PS. Wow, I am seriously impressed with myself for coming up with Gravitational Fail Pull. It may not seem like much, but think of it like this. I came up with that at 8:41am and I got 4 hours of sleep yesterday, so I'm on the verge of falling over and dying.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Invention and intention are not correlative with so little sleep.
Not to mention I heard that theory before. Yet, your documentation on this site assists your patenting of the idea. Talk about an inventors trick. I suppose Alexander Graham Bell pulled a similar trick.:happy:

So what is the coefficient for equating the supposed running I am doing with the evident running you are so enthusiastically accomplishing? Going so fast that you are returning to the same point again and again?

:laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Invention and intention are not correlative with so little sleep.
> Not to mention I heard that theory before. Yet, your documentation on this site assists your patenting of the idea. Talk about an inventors trick. I suppose Alexander Graham Bell pulled a similar trick.:happy:
> 
> So what is the coefficient for equating the supposed running I am doing with the evident running you are so enthusiastically accomplishing? Going so fast that you are returning to the same point again and again?
> ...


I'm like a comet passing a big dead planet. I just speed past then circle around to point and laugh. :tongue:

Anyway, this was fun neph, like everytime, but no matter what you say I do need some sleep I have been awake almost twenty four hours.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha, y'sure sound like an ENTJ to me. Hey and welcome roud:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Some word of advice. I'm not talking behind anyones back since this is a public forum. 
You will find that Liam wolf gives a lot of criticism constructive or not thats up for debate.:tongue:
( Liam you know I love you and your a smart one, but you do have some growing up to do).
Neph will guide you and have a deeper understanding of the situation and will humor Liam.
I can't wait for Liam's backlash!!
Anticipates!!!:tongue::crazy:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> Some word of advice. I'm not talking behind anyones back since this is a public forum.
> You will find that Liam wolf gives a lot of criticism constructive or not thats up for debate.:tongue:
> ( Liam you know I love you and your a smart one, but you do have some growing up to do).
> Neph will guide you and have a deeper understanding of the situation and will humor Liam.
> ...


Hmm? No backlash. I don't really care.

Edit: Bringing Shock & Amazement since 1991.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I love that song by Led Zep


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings WarriorQueen! Welcome to personalitycafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! Hope you have a good time with us! Its good to see that the members have been kind enough to help you.:laughing:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome, queen!  Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello, WarriorQueen. Glad you found the PersonalityCafe from your distant land.


----------

